
SourceTree 1.0 Released, including Mercurial support - gilrain
http://blog.sourcetreeapp.com/2013/06/25/sourcetree-1-0-released-including-mercurial-support/
======
gilrain
And here
([http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/update/WindowsReleaseNotes.html](http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/update/WindowsReleaseNotes.html))
are the release notes.

I've been really enjoying SourceTree, using it for git, and I know a lot of
users were looking forward to Mercurial support. If you have to use Windows,
it can be a lot less of a paradigm-breaker than dropping into bash.

